# Cory ID Help ... Please!!!



## emguppies (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, I puchased these cories a while back and we are not sure what kind they are. 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d169/katwulfe/cory2.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d169/katwulfe/cory.jpg

Any Idea?? 
:fish:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

looks like a julii cory cat to me.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Real julii are very rare. Most fish sold as julii are trilineatus.

This one's more like napoensis.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya thats not a julii nor a tri. Not sure what they are


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good call Zenyfish! Those are Napoensis cories. They are very similar to the Nanus and Elegans cories, but the black dorsal shows the difference.


----------



## emguppies (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Fishnut2, I knew i could get the answer from you  NOW have you ever spawned any, our females are so full of eggs they look like they are going to burst. But everything we try won't get them to spawn.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes,
I have spawned them a couple times...and they are tough. Keep them conditioned...and start by trying a 30% water change with cooler R/O water. You'll probably need to do this at least 3 days in a row. If that doesn't work...start changing the temp from room temp, to about 82F. 
I checked Ian's book for ya. He has spawning details that involve the actual spawning...but he doesn't mention a trigger.
When they do spawn...look out! Mine laid eggs on the glass/the airline/the filter/the thermometer/and even the heater. I can't even guess how many eggs were there. Ian shows 95% fertile with a 90% hatch. I was less fortunate.


----------

